# wet cure aka pop's brine question



## wagdog (Mar 5, 2015)

I put some loins in a gallon of pop's brine last night and into the fridge it went. It looks like some of the sugar and or salt has not completely dissolved. I was just going to give it a stir or three and back into the soda fridge. Has that ever happened to y'all? I followed the recipe but I did cut the salt to 3/4 cup.


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 5, 2015)

It's not happened to me using Pop's brine, but it has happened with other brines. I simply gave it a stir.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 5, 2015)

Me either.

I mix the  salt, cure and sugar in about a quart of water and mix.    Then add the rest of the water and stir again.


----------



## wagdog (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah I guess the only place I deviated was adding some garlic and onion powder. I ain't worried about it. Few stirs and back they go into the fridge. Just curious if y'all had seen that happen before. Thanks for the replies.


----------



## wagdog (Mar 12, 2015)

Just as an FYI for those who might encounter this thread in the future, the undissolved "stuff" was the onion and garlic powders. My garlic powder was fairly coarse and didn't dissolve well. Gave off a great smell though. The brine worked great. I injected the loins with brine and let them sit for a total of 8 days in the brine. I based that off of the cure penetrating a half inch a day plus 2 days just to be sure.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thumbs Up


----------

